# Betta Article In Fish Magazine



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I got my newest issue of Aquarium Fish International and they had a few articles about keeping bettas. I was pleased to see that in the main article they talked about how bettas need heaters and more space than a vase. Yay! I get so tired of even fish experts saying bettas don't need heaters. But I laughed because the articles say females really can't be kept together. One article said "people have claimed success" and another discouraged it altogether. Haha, so someone needs to tell my sorority they can't live together.


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

*Yay!*

It's great that more and more people are seeing the light.:BIGhappy:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yea they should write saying females can't be kept together where all 3 my female live together


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

My 4 females seem to be doing quite well together!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

It's alright, I'd honestly have people wary of keeping girls together than have them toss in 5 in a one gallon tank.  The beginners shouldn't always be keeping sororities anyway, they are too difficult. If they start to keep bettas and get experience and knowledge, they will probably found out for themselves through research that it is possible and will still learn to keep them together. But hey, it prevents newbie mistakes O_O


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

That areticle is kind of right. If you only have two females, then a sorority isn't going to work. But if you have 5 or more, then the females can live together. If you take into account the occasional female who is too agressive for a sorority, then female bettas can't be kept together with 100% success. It would take skill to set up a sorority properly. It's not like you can toss 7 female bettas into a 20 gallon tank that doesn't have any hiding places and expect success. 

Too bad the article doesn't explain it that way. They make it sound like females together in any number would be bad. Females can be kept together if you do it right. But it does get a cookie for mentioning heaters and space.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I will hopefully be doing a speech to the local aquarium society this year or next year about sororities. So at least my city fish nerds will know the truth!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Purple, I agree. Only people who've had bettas for a while should even consider a sorority. It's just funny to see it put so bluntly in black print while my girls swim around happily. 

Yay, Bombalurina! You tell it like it is.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

It's nice that people finally know their stuff  I hope I can do a sorority, you guys make it sound really hard.......


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Diablo, any time you put a group of potentially aggressive girls together, it's hard.  Girls are scary in groups.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

At least this didn't come when I put it together. Believe me, I know....


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

wow.. So I have had my oldest betta for just about a month or so, yet I now have 4 males, 3 of which are very happy, & a Sorority of 6 Females that apepar to be doing great. 

They do have a pretty fair amount of coverage as well though, as I did my homework before hand as I though a month ago that you couldnt have females togeather at all.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> I got my newest issue of Aquarium Fish International and they had a few articles about keeping bettas. I was pleased to see that in the main article they talked about how bettas need heaters and more space than a vase. Yay! I get so tired of even fish experts saying bettas don't need heaters. But I laughed because the articles say females really can't be kept together. One article said "people have claimed success" and another discouraged it altogether. Haha, so someone needs to tell my sorority they can't live together.


And yet we still have noobs coming on here and saying that they have a 2-female "sorority"...*le sigh*. And then us more knowledgeable members try to help them, and then they go off about how they've been fine for a whole 4 days. *facepalm* 

I'm guessing I got pretty darn lucky with mine. 3 of them are the same color and none of them are from the same store of bought at the same time. :/


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I have 2 girls who are almost identical, one girl who is not quite identical to them but close, and the rest are varying shades of pink/red with one poor teal girl who sticks out like a pretty thumb. When I first put the sorority together, the "twins" went at it like hellcats, with the slappy tails and everything.  Now they all luvs each other.

I asked Here Fishy Fishy Fishy for advice before putting my sorority together. 

Yeah, I think my favorite was someone who had 5 girls in a 5 gallon. Siiiigh.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

-___- oh dear. Peeps need to learn...fo' reals. 
That's how my 3 girls were. They were smakin' each other for a couple of days and it eventually settled down. They still nip each other here and there, but no actua fights ever break out.  I have tons of cover for them, but all 5 hang out with each other at the top. so weird. 

....aaannnddd a Blue Jay almost flew into my apartment... *closes window* 

I watched a youtube vid from ExpertVillage once about female sororities. LOL, they claimed that you can have multiple girls in a vase. xD The guy put like 4 -5 of them in this bare 2 gal. vase. I left a very unhappy comment. D:<


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

ExpertVillage...experts on what, I'd like to know. 
I'm lucky. My girls all came from the same tank, travelled home in the same bag and the most aggression I've seen since getting them home? One girl flared at another, who ignored her. I don't even think they have a pecking order. Seriously, they think they are just tetras and should hang out in schools. I <3 my girls. =D So cute.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ah, yes, i wanted to ask you guys, I'm getting 5 of my starting girls from the same tank at my LFS, should I get them seperate bags or just keep them in one for a short time?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Separate bags. They might do well in a big tank together but I think you take a risk with them all in a big bag. They may or may not do well in a bag together.


----------

